
Failed Windows 3.1 system blamed for shutting down Paris airport - elie_CH
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/failed-windows-3-1-system-blamed-for-taking-out-paris-airport/
======
kazinator
Prior HN coverage, in reverse chrono:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10581424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10581424)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577731)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10563884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10563884)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10560951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10559687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10559687)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10547949)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10624246](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10624246)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10581424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10581424)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577731)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10563884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10563884)

